# Tactics of World War I - Ein WW1-Echtzeittaktikspiel



## headless_horseman (3. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen!

In diesem Beitrag möchte ich euch *Tactics of World War I* vorstellen. Ein Echtzeit-Taktik-Spiel - im Stile der Codename: Panzers-Reihe bzw. Men of War-Reihe - welches den Spieler in die Rolle eines Offiziers im ersten Weltkrieg versetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie seine Vorbilder stellt *Tactics of World War I* die taktischen Aspekte der Kriegsführung in den Vordergrund. Daher gibt es keinen Basenbau oder Ressourcenmanagement, stattdessen liegt der Fokus auf dem Micromanagement und geschicktem Einsatz der Squads. Dazu gehören klassische Echtzeittaktik-Spielmechaniken wie das Niederhalten und Flankieren von Einheiten, der Einsatz von Einheitenfähigkeiten wie Granatenwurf oder das Ausnutzen von Deckungen.
Das Spiel umfasst zwei Einzelspielerkampagnen. Eine deutsche Kampagne über den Einsatz von Sturmbataillonen im ersten Weltkrieg und eine britische Kampagne, welche den Schwerpunkt auf die allerersten Panzer legt.
Einen Mehrspielermodus wird es nicht geben. Dazu erscheint es mir leider zu unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ausreichend Spieler finden.

Als Solo-Developer arbeite ich an vielen Teilen von *Tactics of World War I* alleine. Ausnahmen sind 2D-Artworks, das Playtesten und die Musik und Soundeffekte, wo ich von eifrigen Helfern unterstützt werde. Das Spiel ist seit gut 6 Jahren in Entwicklung, aber mittlerweile so ausgereift, dass ich den Release für _März 2022_ anpeile.

Falls ihr mehr über das Spiel erfahren wollt, findet ihr den Announcement Trailer und weitere Screenshots auf meiner Steampage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Kupferrot (4. September 2021)

Da ich gerne Strategiespiele spiele, könnte das interessant für mich sein. Ich stehe zwar mehr auf Basenbau wie in Age of empires oder Starcraft, aber man soll ja mal neues probieren.

Für ein Solo Projekt sieht das schon sehr umfangreich aus, die 6 Jahre Entwicklungszeit kann ich mir also vorstellen 
Ich hoffe du hast einen erfolgreichen release.


----------



## headless_horseman (10. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,

in den letzten zwei Wochen habe ich vor allem am achten Level des Spiels gearbeitet und das "Panzer-Gameplay" verbessert. Daher möchte ich euch ein paar Details zu den Panzern im Spiel geben und euch einen kleines Sneak Peak in das achte Level geben.

*Panzerschlachten*

Der erste Weltkrieg war der erste Konflikt, in welchem Panzer zum Einsatz kamen. Wie im ersten Post beschrieben dreht sich vor allem die britische Kampagne um diese Panzer. Denn gerade die Briten, neben den Franzosen, entwickelten und bauten zahlreiche Panzer und setzten diese ab Anfang 1917 an der Westfront ein. Das deutsche Kaiserreich litt dagegen unter ständigem Ressourcenmangel und konnte daher größtenteils nur erbeutete Panzer einsetzen, die sogenannten Beutepanzer. Erst gegen Ende des Krieges baute das deutsche Kaiserreich die ersten eigenentwickelten Panzer, den Sturmpanzerwagen A7V. Die wenigen Sturmpanzern (insgesamt nur etwa 20 Stück) konnte jedoch den Verlauf des Krieges nicht mehr ändern. Trotzdem waren Panzer ein prägender Teil des ersten Weltkrieges und die ersten Panzerschlachten der Geschichte fanden 1917 und '18 an der Westfront statt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tactics of World War I wird zwei verschiedene Panzertypen beinhalten: Den ikonischen, und meistproduzierten Panzer des Krieges, Mark IV tank in der "male"-Version mit zwei 6-Pfünder Kanonen (mit einem zusätzlichen Skin für die deutschen Beutepanzer) und den Sturmpanzerwagen A7V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die Panzerschlachten auch strategisch herausfordernd sind, habe ich zwei System für die Schlachten programmiert: Ein System um Abpraller zu berechnen und ein Verwundbarkeitsmodell. Das Abprallersystem errechnet den Aufschlagwinkel des Geschosses zur Panzerung. Desto stumpfer der Winkel, desto wahrscheinlicher prallt das Geschoss ab und verursacht keinen Schaden. Falls ein Geschoss nicht abprallt, wird durch das Verwundbarkeitsmodell der Schaden je nach Dicke der Panzerung verringert. Im unteren Bild könnt ihr den Skin für das Verwundbarkeitsmodell des A7V sehen. Desto heller das Rot, desto dünner ist die Panzerung an dieser Stelle. Die bläulichen Teile können, falls Sie getroffen werden, einen mobility kill verursachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das achte Level*

Zum Schluss noch ein sneak peak in das achte Level.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe euch hat dieser Devlog gefallen. Für Feedback bin ich sehr dankbar. Falls euch das Spiel gefällt, könnt ihr das Spiel zu eurer Wishlist hinzufügen und mehr herausfinden auf meiner Steampage.


----------



## Rdrk710 (10. September 2021)

Das schaut tatsächlich ganz interessant aus 

Wie muss ich mir das genau vorstellen: Ich bekomme für Mission A ein vorgegebenes Kontingent an Truppen, mit dem ich dann einen bestimmt Punkt erobern/halten/sonst was muss? So funktionierte glaube ich Codename: Panzers...

Und da du beschreibst, wie die das Abprallsystem funktioniert (für mich als Laien ganz eindrucksvoll übrigens), wie funktioniert das mit den Treffern? Was bestimmt denn, ob ich die blauen Bereiche treffe?


----------



## headless_horseman (10. September 2021)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Wie muss ich mir das genau vorstellen: Ich bekomme für Mission A ein vorgegebenes Kontingent an Truppen, mit dem ich dann einen bestimmt Punkt erobern/halten/sonst was muss? So funktionierte glaube ich Codename: Panzers...


Ja, genauso funktioniert auch Tactics of World War I. In einigen Missionen kannst du auch aus einem Pool von Einheiten auswählen oder auch während der Mission Verstärkungen anfordern. Und auch dieses System gab es so ähnlich bereits bei Codename: Panzers.


Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Und da du beschreibst, wie die das Abprallsystem funktioniert (für mich als Laien ganz eindrucksvoll übrigens), wie funktioniert das mit den Treffern? Was bestimmt denn, ob ich die blauen Bereiche treffe?


Die Panzer zielen selbstständig mit einer zufällig bestimmten Streuung auf das Ziel. Danach wird, wie bei einer Hitscan-Waffe in einem FPS, ein Strahl von der Kanone des schießenden Panzer zum Ziel geschickt. Der exakte Auftreffpunkt des Strahls auf dem 3-dimensionalen Modell wird berechnet und der Farbwert aus dem 2-dimensionalen Skin ermittelt. 

Für das gameplay bedeutet das aber im wesentlichen, dass v.a. die Stellung der beiden Panzer zueinander, also ob z.B. der schießende Panzer in der Flanke des anderen Panzers steht, und ein wenig der Zufall durch die Streuung über den Treffpunkt entscheiden.


----------

